

Show HN: GetPhabricator.com - danlorenc
http://www.getphabricator.com/

======
sebg
Hi -

Like it - getting it out there as early as possible. Will be interesting to
see where you are in the process the next time you show HN.

Something patio11 has said before might be useful here -
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311205>) the key bit: "instead of
"Please give me your email address because that would help me a lot", you'd
say "Do you have a problem grant-writing? Of course you do. I'll send you a
free copy of my 15-page report on grant writing, including these 3 tips which
will save you time/stress and make it more likely that your grant is
successful. Where should I send your report? [email address] [Get My Free
Report]"

Good luck!

